# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο των καναρινιών Yorkshire και Norwich

## jk21

*
DSC_8165_zps27d89a6f.jpg natural orange factor eggfood 



Eιναι γνωστο οτι οι εκτροφεις των York και των norwich συνηθιζουν να βαφουν τα πουλια τους σε πορτοκαλι αποχρωση .Στο εμποριο οσο εψαξα ,βρηκα δυο ετοιμο σκευασματα της quicko το quicko orange και της claus http://www.claus-futter.de/download/Ergaenzungsfuttermittel.pdf  το Βιοcc orange ,τα οποια το μεν πρωτο δεν δινει διαδικτυακα στοιχεια για τη συσταση του ,ενω το δευτερο σκευασμα οπως θα μπορει καποιος να δει στο φυλλαδιο ,χρησιμοποιει μιγμα κανθαξανθινης και του beta -apo-8'-carotenal που ειναι γνωστες συνθετικες χρωστικες  , απο το βαψιμο των καναρινιων κοκκινου παραγοντα (το δευτερο οχι σε ολα τα σκευασματα .Εχει πορτοκαλοκοκκινη αποχρωση ) 

Θεωρησα λοιπον καλο ,να δωσω κατι πιο φυσικο ,αλλα πιστευω εξισου καλο 


τα υλικα 

Νιφαδες βρωμης  1    κιλο
 

(οτι πιο θρεπτικο τοσο σε αμινοξεα ,οσο και σε βιταμινες ,για αμυλουχα βαση )                 





Κουρκουμας    150 γρ 


(μια βρωσιμη ουσια  με εντονη την πορτοκαλη χρωση ,λογω της κουρκουμινης που περιεχει  ,με πολλα αλλα οφελη
**
Κουρκουμάς ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric )  ,*

*που βρισκουμε πανευκολα σε καταστηματα με μπαχαρικα και πολυ οικονικος ( 6 το κιλο σχεδον ) και γευση που θυμιζει λεμονι 




Καλεντουλα   3 κουταλιες της σουπας τριμμενη 




υπο μορφη αποξηραμενων ανθων (ισχυροτατη πηγη ζεαξανθινης και λουτεινης  ,αλλα και με πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες μαλακτικες για τις φλεγμονες του γαστερεντερικου .Την βρισκουμε ευκολα σε καταστηματα με βοτανα  )






Πελτες συμπυκνωμενος τοματας     150 γρ

(πλουσιοτατη πηγη λυκοπενιουΛυκοπένιο  )







Αφυδατωμενο ασπραδι αυγου     100 γρ 


(ως ισχυροτατη πηγη πληρους πρωτεινης που πλησιαζει το  85 % στη συσταση του ) 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/124/2


egg_white_powder.jpg

Λεκιθινη   100γρ


( πλουσια πηγη χολινης και ινοσιτολης ,βασικοτατες για την υποβοηθηση της λειτουργιας του συκωτιου ) 

http://herb-and-diet.blogspot.gr/2010/07/blog-post_8689.html






Ταραξακο   50γρ 



ειναι γνωστοτατη η αξια του ταραξακου στην αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου ,μεσω της χολινεργικης του δρασης 



Διαδικασια παρασκευης :


Τριβουμε σε πολυκοφτη την βρωμη ,οσο μπορουμε περισσοτερο και προσθετουμε σταδιακα τον κουρκουμε ,το   αφυδατωμενο αυγο , την τριμμενη απο πριν (οσο μπορουμε με μουλτι ) καλεντουλα  ,τον τριμμενο ταραξακο  και τον πελτε .Οταν τα αναμιξουμε ολα καλα ,τοτε προσθετουμε την λεκιθινη και ανακατευουμε με το κουταλι ,αφου πρωτα εχουμε μεταφερει την τροφη σε μια λεκανη 




για να καταληξουμε στην 


τελικη μορφη της 





Η αυγοτροφη μπορει να δοθει και ετσι οπως ειναι (ξηρου τυπου ) με την πρωτεινη της να εχει υπολογιστει στο 18,5 % σχεδον  
αλλα μπορουμε ακομη να προσθεσουμε σε 100γρ απο αυτη την τροφη ,1 καλα βρασμενο αυγο (με αναμιξη σε μουλτι πολυκοφτη ) ,ενισχυοντας θρεπτικα το αποτελεσμα ακομα περισσοτερο ,αλλα και απο πλευρας χρωματος ,λογω των χρωστικων του κροκου .Παραλληλα εχει πιο αφρατη υφη ,με σιγουρα καλυτερη αποδοχη .Θα μπορουσαμε επισης να τριψουμε λιγο καροτο και να προσθεσουμε ή να προσθεσουμε και να αφρατεψουμε λιγο χυμο καροτου 

Οι τελευταιες προσθηκες βεβαια ,μειωνουν το διαστημα συντηρησης της στο ψυγειο ,στις 3 -4 μερες .Ομως μια ποσοτητα 100 -150 γρ μπορει ανετα να καταναλωθει σε αυτες τις μερες .Το αρχικο μιγμα διατηρειται ανετα για 10 μερες στο ψυγειο (αν δεν εχει πελτε ,ισως και αρκετες εβδομαδες ) και στην καταψυξη σε μεριδες των 100 γρ για πολλους μηνες 


Ισως να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για προσθηκη επιπλεον κουρκουμα ,αλλα επιλεχθηκε η ποσοτητα αυτη ,ωστε να την συνηθιζουν αρχικα τα πουλια του καθενος και αναλογα να αλλαξει στην πορεια προς τα πανω (για αλλα 50 γρ το πολυ ) 
*

----------


## jenia21

Αχ αχ αυτοι οι πειρασμοι.Δημητρη αυτη μπορω να την δινω και στα σγουρα;Γιατι αν οχι τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.Μια για τα γιορκ μια για τα σγουρα και αλλη για τα κοκατιλ τοτεεεεεεεεε :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## Gardelius

_Πολύ καλο!!!!! Όπως και ολα οσα εχεις προτείνει κατα καιρούς!!!!!

Μια ερωτηση... Έφτιαξες αυτή την αυγοτροφη αθεόφοβε ? και αν ναι....θα την δώσεις στα τιμπραντα,...._ ::

----------


## jk21

αυτη εχει φυσικες χρωστικες που δεν ξερω αν ειναι συμβατες με τα αλλα πουλια .Ισως να σε βολευε ,σε αυτο που φτιαχνεις ,απλα για τα γιορκ ,να προσθετεις καποιες απο τις προτεινομενες φυσικες πηγες χρωστικων που αναφερονται εδω

----------


## jk21

> _Πολύ καλο!!!!! Όπως και ολα οσα εχεις προτείνει κατα καιρούς!!!!!
> 
> Μια ερωτηση... Έφτιαξες αυτή την αυγοτροφη αθεόφοβε ? και αν ναι....θα την δώσεις στα τιμπραντα,...._


Ο Θεος ειναι ο μονος ,τον οποιο φοβαμαι !!!

αυτο με τι σου μοιαζει; μοιαζει με ζωγραφια;  δεν θα παει στα δικα μου πουλια ,αλλα σε Γιορκ .Λιγη σαν δοκιμη ,ναι πηγε

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ταισες τα τιμπραντο τετοια αυγοτροφη????? χαχαχαχαχ.... α ρε δημητρη. 

πολυ καλη συνταγη.

----------


## jk21

το ειπα ,ελαχιστα για δοκιμη .οχι δεν θα συνεχισω ,γιατι δεν προοριζεται για αυτα .χωρις τις φυσικες χρωστικες θα μπορουσε .σε μικρη ποσοτητα επισης ,για να λαβουν ισως καποια θετικα στοιχεια διατροφικα

----------


## jk21

ας δουμε και το κοστος ...

νιφαδες βρωμης χυμα σε καταστημα με βοτανα κλπ                                       1 κιλο                                                        2.2 ευρω 

κουρκουμας                                                                                            150 γρ                                                       0.90 ευρω

καλεντουλα (δικια μου ... θα μαθω ποσο εχει ,δεν θυμαμαι )                      σχεδον 50γρ 

ασπραδι αφυδατωμενο                                                                              100  γρ                                                     2.5 ευρω 

λεκιθινη                                                                                                  100 γρ                                                      2 ευρω 

πελτες                                                                                                     150 γρ                                                      0.4 ευρω 

ταραξακο                                                                                                   50 γρ                                                       1.2 ευρω 




με λιγα λογια αυγοτροφη  με σουπερ εξτρα μεσα της  ,  1.6 κιλα   σχεδον  10 ευρω

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Κουρκουμας ? ως αν άφορά την αποδοχή, και εδώ είναι ενας λόγος που η παραγωγή χρησιμοποιεί ταρταζίν Ε...
επίσης το ότι είναι υδατοδυαλιτος δεν ξέρω αν έχει αποτέλεσμα για την χρήση που το προορίζεις "εννοώ τα πουλιά"
Ναι μεν βάφει ,άλλα βάφει τα πάντα αν ειναι 100%.

Πελτές,αλάτι εκτός των άλλων,άλλα καλύτερα από χημικά 
το ίδιο σκεπτικό και για την λεκινθινη

----------


## vag21

καυμο το εχω να φτιαξεις μια συνταγη και για καρδερινοκαναρα  :: .

----------


## xarhs

παιδια να αναφερω εγω κατι. το πελτε που εχω παρει εγω δεν εχει αλατι. στα συστατικα αναγραφεται παντα. εγω εξ αλλου τρωω σκετο πελτε και δεν ειναι καθολου αλμυρο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> παιδια να αναφερω εγω κατι. το πελτε που εχω παρει εγω δεν εχει αλατι. στα συστατικα αναγραφεται παντα. εγω εξ αλλου τρωω σκετο πελτε και δεν ειναι καθολου αλμυρο.


Για ψάξε καλύτερα Χάρη μήπως είναι κριμένο στα γράμματα το αλάτι.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να ειναι υδατοδιαλυτος οπως λες ... ελαχιστα 

http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e100.htm

http://healthyprotocols.com/2_fat_soluble.htm

http://forum.lef.org/default.aspx?f=35&m=16926

αν δεν ηταν λιποδιαλυτο και δεν περνουσε απο το συκωτι ,δεν θα ειχε θετικη επιδραση στη λειτουργια του .Κατι που μπορεις να δεις και αλλου ,αλλα και εδω
http://www.ibiol.ro/plant/volume%2055/art201.pdf
*
Ηπατοπροστατευτικά αποτελέσματα.* Turmeric έχει βρεθεί να έχουν μια ηπατοπροστατευτικά χαρακτηριστικά παρόμοια με silymarin.Μελέτες σε ζώα έχουν  ηπατοπροστατευτικά αποτελέσματα έδειξαν κουρκούμη από μια ποικιλία ίδιος-patotoxicπροσβολές, συμπεριλαμβανομένης τετραχλωράνθρακα (CCl4), γαλακτοζαμίνη, ακεταμινοφαίνη (Παρακεταμόλη), και αφλατοξίνη Aspergillus.Ηπατοπροστατευτικά αποτέλεσμα Turmeric είναι κυρίως λόγω των αντιοξειδωτικών ιδιοτήτων του, καθώς και την ικανότητά της να μειώνει τα σχηματισμό των προ-φλεγμονωδών κυτοκινών.Σε αρουραίους με CCl4 επαγόμενη οξεία και υποξεία ηπατική βλάβη, η κουρκουμίνη διοίκηση μειώθηκαν σημαντικά ηπατική βλάβη σε ζώα δοκιμής σε σύγκριση με τους μάρτυρες.Εκχύλισμα Turmeric ανέστειλε μύκητες αφλατοξίνη παραγωγής κατά 90 τοις εκατό, όταν δίνεται σε παπάκια μολυνθεί με Aspergillus  parasiticus.Turmeric και η κουρκουμίνη αντιστραφεί επίσης υπερπλασία των χοληφόρων, λιπαρά αλλαγές, και νέκρωση που προκαλείται από την παραγωγή αφλατοξίνης.Curcuminate νατρίου, ένα άλας της κουρκουμίνη, ασκεί επίσης choleretic επιδράσεις αυξάνοντας χολική απέκκριση των χολικών αλάτων, χοληστερόλη, και χολερυθρίνη, καθώς και την αύξηση της διαλυτότητας της χολής, ως εκ τούτου ενδεχομένως πρόληψη και θεραπεία της χολολιθίασης

----------


## xarhs

θα το καταλαβαινα στη γευση....... αλλα δειτε τι αναγραφεται στα συστατικα

100% φυσικο προιον/ χωρις συντηρητικα

ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ: Τοματοπολτος ,στερεα συστατικα απο χυμο τοματας τουλαχιστον 28-30%

διατηρειτε στο ψυγειο μετα το ανοιγμα για 3-4 μερες. 

δεν γραφει κατι αλλο...

----------


## jk21

http://www.gcsl.gr/media/trofima/124-iss1.pdf

αν υπαρχει ,επιτρεπεται στα προιοντα (πελτε )  μεχρι 4 % 

4% στα 150 γρ πελτε ,ειναι 6 γρ αλατι 

6 γραμμαρια αλατι ,στα 1600 γρ τροφης ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα ,οταν ολα τα προιοντα αρτοποιας που υπαρχουν στο εμποριο ,εχουν πολλαπλασια τουλαχιστον 10 φορες ....


παντα οταν ετοιμαζω κατι ,ψαχνω οσο μπορω ,να ειναι οκ 


* Βαγγελη  αυτες για καρδερινες δεν σου κανουν ;  μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## jk21

τον κουρκουμα να πω την αληθεια ,για αλλο τον εψαχνα ... φαινεται στο ποστ  13 .Για τον κυριο ασπεργιλλο τον μεγαλο εχθρο μου .... τον σημαντικοτερο των πουλιων

----------


## Gardelius

> Ο Θεος ειναι ο μονος ,τον οποιο φοβαμαι !!!
> 
> αυτο με τι σου μοιαζει; μοιαζει με ζωγραφια;  δεν θα παει στα δικα μου πουλια ,αλλα σε Γιορκ .Λιγη σαν δοκιμη ,ναι πηγε


_
Κατάλαβα,....θα ασχοληθείς και με York από του χρόνου,....._  ::

----------


## jk21

Αν εννοεις με york αλλων ,ηδη ασχολουμαι ,οπως και με αλλα ειδη καλων μου φιλων .Προσωπικα στην εκτροφη μου αποκλειεται ... 

περιμενε νεα επικαιρωμενη συνταγη για τα << κοκκινου παραγοντα >>

----------


## oasis

ουπς τωρα ειδα το θεμα! να σε ευχαριστησω εγω για ολη αυτη την διαδικασια-ταλαιπωρεια που μπηκες εξαιτιας μου Η να με ευχαριστησεις εσυ που σου εδωσα εμπνευση να δημιουργησεις?????
γνωριζω πολυ καλα ποσο πολυτιμος ειναι ο χρονος σου και οπως και να'χει ειμαι καταυποχρεωμενος και σε ευχαριστω (και αν σε δουλευω για την ΑΕΚ ,περασμενα ξεχασμενα)

----------


## jk21

εγω να σε ευχαριστησω .... αφου ξερεις οτι εχω τρελα να δημιουργω για τα πουλια και βρηκα χωρο για να δημιουργησω !!!

----------


## jk21

Περι αλατιου και πελτε ... μονο 0.08 γρ στα 100 γρ προιοντος σε επωνυμο γνωστοτατο προιον 

Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να ειχαμε ακριβη στοιχεια και για το αλατι των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων που κρυβεται ισως στα λεγομενα bakery products ή ακριβη στοιχεια για το αλατι που αναφερεται σε αρκετα pellets ...

----------

